# Happy dance for shasta!!!!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:

We had a MAJOR MAJOR MAJOR break through for Shasta today!!!! As some of you know Shasta occassionally gets carsick and doesnt really like the car as a result. Well it has been a growing struggle to get her in the car. I dont have the greatest back at 23 so with her little butt gaining weight (now roughly 50 lbs at 5 months) it's getting harder and harder to get her in the car. We've been practicing getting her in the car and trying to get her to get in the car on her own. Well with all the rain going on here in NC right now, i decided since we have nothing better to do since our rain walk resulted in a puppy bath (yes i was lazy about it today lol) and me getting totally soaked even with the umbrella, we were in the garage after drying off, listening to the rain fall outside. I opened the door to my Xterra (she'll never ride in the mustang. none of the dogs do) and i started patting the seat and being all excited about it. It had been she would only put her front feet up and then whine because she couldn't figure out how to get up there on her own and couldnt seem to figure out how to coordinate her back feet to use the running board to help her get in the car. well today was apparently THE day!!! Not only did she get in the car on her own... she did it twice!!! after a party was thrown each time, she's happily sitting in the passenger seat looking at me with a look that obviously said,"Well... i did it. Where's my trip to the pet store?!" 

She got in the car on her own!!! I'm so proud of my pup!!! She's doing so good!!!!

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yay, Shasta!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm so excited and happy!!!! it makes things a great deal easier.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Good job Shasta, you go girl!!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Way to go Shasta!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Watch out- next she'll want to drive!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Watch out- next she'll want to drive!


 
i wouldnt mind a personal driver.... lol. course she'd want to drive to the dog park all the time so it would probably be a bad idea.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

YAY Shasta!!! remember the day Dharma first jumped in the car on her own--I was so excited. Congratulations to Shasta and you!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> YAY Shasta!!! remember the day Dharma first jumped in the car on her own--I was so excited. Congratulations to Shasta and you!!


 
thank you!!! its a HUGE step since she gets sick. I think we're try a ride with some food in her tummy and see if she's gotten over the car sick issue. I was so excited!!! Even in the rain with the garage door open, the neighbor across the street saw me dancing all crazy and cheering after Shasta got in the car on her own!!! I'm so proud of my lil girl!!!!! 

OH!!! and NO fear of the umbrella when i opened it. First time she's ever seen an umbrella too!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

awe-way to go Shasta!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

wooo!!!!


----------

